# Ice Fishing w/ my dad



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My dad & I enjoy ice fishing together but he's turning 74 this winter and walking in very far isn't much of an option. He can go ~ 1/2 mile on an average day, which in most places has been plenty. 

They are trying to settle into Cedar but haven't found a place to buy yet. Point being, he's not in a place to buy anything like a tracked UTV/ATV or snowmobile quite yet.

Anybody have ideas on how to help him go farther? Are "snowdogs" worth it? Are rental snowmobiles a viable option in southern Utah? Other options?

We wouldn't need the option every trip but he got to know Fishlake this summer and really likes that SE and E shore, which is a little too far of a walk for him. And he's not getting any younger and we have thought about heading up to somewhere like Flaming Gorge soonish. 

We'll make do this winter and thoroughly enjoy it. Just trying to brainstorm possibilities to maximize his opinions.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I began building a "track sled" last winter to use primarily at Fish Lake and the Gorge. 

The snowmobile I tore down for the project was basically "free" other than the fuel to pick it up. The motor, (6.5 HP Predator) I had, but, you can pick one up at HF for $120. Modifications to the engine were about $150 (cam, valves, lifters, spring, magneto flywheel with two charging coils to run a LED light) KSL has a deal at times if you look. The torque convertor clutch was $90 (Amazon) sprockets and #40 chain were about $40. Had the steel 1-1/4" angle and 1" square tubing in the shop. I don"t add my time/labor to the cost. 

I need to finish it and test it out for the gearing I have set up now. If I need to go up/down is sprocket size to get low speeds or, faster speed. In the deeper snow, I'd think a faster speed would be better than a low speed with more torque. The low speed higher torque would be great for pulling a heavier load with all my gear creating less stress on the clutch and burning up a belt. 

I have seen the track sleds for sale on KSL a couple times last year. They were asking an average of $1,800 a piece. Not bad IMO after all the work you put into them. 

I've had snowmobiles for ice fishing. They didn't work for me. Transporting them (trailer) maintenance and storage in the summer, etc. Everyone has their own way of getting off/on the ice. For me, I think the track sled is the way to go.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Are "snowdogs" worth it?


Most assuredly they are. I'm 80-years young and have used quads, snowmobiles, and now a 'dog'. This will be my 3rd season with the 'dog' and I am 100% sold on it for me for the way I ice fish. Best advice I can give to 'dog' owners is this - STUD THE TRACK.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

For those that have/use the snow dogs, how are you hauling them? Do you have a trailer or can you fit them in the bed of a truck with your sled and other gear?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been kicking around building one, just for the fun of it. If you look at the go-kart community they make a CTV with reverse that is a direct bolt on to the popular Harbor Freight Predator engines. I wonder if 6HP is enough... I think i'd go with the 16hp motor though to power through deeper snow.

But honestly... I have 3 snowmobiles all long tracks, and 3 4x4 atvs ... so I'm good. My problem is when the roads are half snow half dry. Its a PITA to figure out what to haul 1.4 hours away when you dont know the actual conditions. I'm still kicking around selling all of the sleds and trying to find a old 1970s Bombi. Snowmobiles are heavy and alot of work, only 1 has reverse. I put a cheap harbor freight winch on my snowmobile trailer, that's been immensely helpful.

I need to consolidate vehicles for sure.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I use my ATV for ice fishing. Tow a sled with it. I have a back seat on it for a passenger. It works great. We had a friend in his late 70's that used to love to go with us. Perfect set up to him to go. 
He passed away in his mid 80's. We did take him once or twice in his early 80's.
It easily fits in the back of the truck.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

If you already have one just use a quad. They work great.

And make sure your dad has some good cleats for the ice. At that age we don't want our loved ones taking a hard spill on the ice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last year with the lack of snow we took atvs up... unloaded at the parking lot and headed down the dry road, when we got to some north facing slopes where the road was in the shade, the snow was too deep for the atvs. We were screwed. Couldnt get through it... not enough snow to that point to come in on snowmobiles.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

2full said:


> I use my ATV for ice fishing. Tow a sled with it. I have a back seat on it for a passenger. It works great. We had a friend in his late 70's that used to love to go with us. Perfect set up to him to go.
> He passed away in his mid 80's. We did take him once or twice in his early 80's.
> It easily fits in the back of the truck.


I'm looking a little more into that. I couldn't sleep last night and saw a trailer we could tow it in and then it's light enough and designed to also be towable by the ATV. A little expensive but my dad's not hurting for funds and he seems to realize he needs to prioritize time doing what he loves (they've seen a lot of people have sudden health issues the last few years). 

When I mention things like the Burbot Bash to him he gets pretty excited. And I think he's pretty intrigued by us taking my daughter in the the future so it would open up opportunities there are as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The secret to using a ATV for ice fishing is to invest in a set of tracks for it.

But I'll never take either a ATV or a snow machine out on the ice. I've seen to many of them bogged down in slush and soft spots.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You can buy two good snowmobiles for ice fishing for the cost of a single set of tracks. I've never been stuck on atvs or snowmobiles on the ice. I do run chains on my Foreman though so that gives me plenty of traction.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You can buy two good snowmobiles for ice fishing for the cost of a single set of tracks. I've never been stuck on atvs or snowmobiles on the ice. I do run chains on my Foreman though so that gives me plenty of traction.
> 
> -DallanC


But if you would of had tracks on your Forman you could of went through those snowdrifts and made it up fishing.

I'm in a area where there are a lot of winter tour companies and they all run tracks on their vehicles for those tours. Most have to drive 10 or so miles on pavement before they hit the snow and they do fine on dry ground, noisy but they work 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Not only are they noisy, but it's like tracking a mini X on asphalt at 20mph.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Regular ATV's can work fine under certain circumstances. (No slush, skiff of frozen snow on the ice, adequate ice thickness) However, if those conditions are not met, a big mess can ensue. Slush is the devil for ice fishing transportation. I have even seen them with tracks get buried in the slush. Snowmobiles are much better but I've even seen them get into trouble with slush.

I have a friend that owned a "homemade" snowdog for a few years. It did work pretty good when it ran, but it kept breaking down, so he sold it. The factory ones are nice but not inexpensive.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> But if you would of had tracks on your Forman you could of went through those snowdrifts and made it up fishing.


Yep... thats why I've spent alot of time browsing the Camso website over the past couple weeks. My wife loves to hunt and fish as much as I do, which means I have to outfit her Foreman with tracks too... so 8k? When I already own snowmobiles? I cant justify it.... yet. I keep watching for a deal on used tracks, maybe some will pop up. Foremans are a bit under powered for tracks compared to the bigger machines, but it would still work... and in deeper powder too, as the machines themselves are so light weight.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sell the sleds and the money would help the sting of tracks?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Unlike most other toys I have, snowmobiles don't appreciate considering our now dry winters. For the money... for what I want (fit on a trailer, turn a key and go, heater, terrain can be mud dry or snow), I'm still watching for a bombi. Ford 1.6L Automotive engine, 4 speed automotive trans, they actually are pretty fast in 4th gear.






-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

turkinator said:


> For those that have/use the snow dogs, how are you hauling them? Do you have a trailer or can you fit them in the bed of a truck with your sled and other gear?


I use an enclosed trailer for all my dog & sleds.








They can be hauled in an open truck bed as well. The commercial compact version will fit inside an SUV. Pull up some of the videos on you tube to see how that is done.

To be perfectly honest, there isn't one single mode of winter travel that is perfect for ice fishing. 
They all have their pros & cons and every single one of the most common carriers used by ice fisher persons can and will get booged down in heavy slush at some point in time. Life's a beach and then we die. 😁

I know folks that love each and every one of the devices. They all established their priorities and purchased what best met those priorities.The biggest question is how much are you willing to spend to get you there and back without walking and pulling? The cost can run from a couple hundred for used equipment to tens of thousands for full featured new equipment. I'm into my dog and trailer about 10 grand and it works very well for me. Good luck with your quest and I'll see you on the ice - maybe. 👍


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok the Bombi dream is dead. 6-7 years ago these sold for under $7k ... the last couple of years the price on these has skyrocketed. One hit KSL last night for 20k, and it doesn't even have the original grousers /sigh

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a couple of Cushman Trackster's for sale. Pretty cheap.They are what I used to use for Ice fishing until I bought my King Quad with tracks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The one with the cover has the original soft cab with soft doors and windows, I have kind of turned it into a parts machine for the one with the custom aluminum cab, it uses engine heat for the heater.

They have 29 horse OMC air cooled, 2 cycle engines, They have been sitting so the fuel tank and carbs would need to be cleaned. The engines in both were replaced shortly before I stopped using them.

We widened the tracks by about 5 inches and added the aluminum square stock cleats.

I used them for going to my mountain top communications sites. They are 1972 models if I remember right. First time I went ice fishing I used one to go into Fish Lake, that was before they plowed the road to the lake, I would unload just off the highway where you turned on to the Fish Lake road.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The Bombi was appealing due to the automotive drive train. Basically a Ford Ranger engine and transmission and a automotive rear axle. Super easy and cheap to maintain or even upgrade. I would have pulled the manual trans and put in an automatic.

I'll keep looking for some used Camso T4S or even X4S. Maybe a deal will popup.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is my Ice fishing setup now. With a friend .


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

For those trackster snow cats, if you have facebook there is a couple of sites, one is Trackster Supply Log into Facebook and the other is a trackster club. Cushman Trackster Club | Facebook


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What would you like to get for the two? Also, what is the weight of each machine?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And top speed?

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

They are not made for speed, if you are going up a steep mountain they are pretty slow, on flat ground maybe 15 mph, down hill maybe 20 mph.
The ones on line have been asking around $5k, they have been sitting in a garage for a few years and would need to clean out the gas tank and carburetor. I don't have time right now to get them cleaned up and running so I would probable take $2k for both or best offer.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Some have done different things with them from motorcycle engine swaps and corvair engine swaps, and like we did widen the tracks so the go better in deeper snow and the aluminum cleats help the wear and tear on the tracks when going up a mountain and it switches from dirt and rocks to snow and back.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Dallan,
Hope this helps. It was a few yrs ago but I tracked my Grizz.
It was exactly $900 a corner, free shipping with no sales tax.
Only caveat was they had to be dropped at a business, they would not drop them at a home.
Absolutely awesome for ice fishing, Goose hunting, exploring, late season cow hunts, etc.
These are true four season tracks.
I also installed a Healtech ( I think that is what it was called), it calibrates your new tracks to your drivetrain so your odometer/speedometer stays accurate
Feel free to ask any questions.
Shane


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha, found another option, especially if you are in a hurry.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that !! 
Looks like fun.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

2full said:


> Now that !!
> Looks like fun.


Looks more like a death trap to me. 😁


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sadly men on either side of my family rarely make it past the national average for life expectancy. I could see embracing that type of chaotic fun if I'm lucky enough to approach 80. Might as well go out having some fun.

But I've also always thought it would be worth it to try and rob a bank once I approach that age. If you succeed you reap all the benefits. If you fail, you get government subsidized retirement the remainder of your life.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Sadly men on either side of my family rarely make it past the national average for life expectancy. I could see embracing that type of chaotic fun if I'm lucky enough to approach 80. Might as well go out having some fun.
> 
> But I've also always thought it would be worth it to try and rob a bank once I approach that age. If you succeed you reap all the benefits. If you fail, you get government subsidized retirement the remainder of your life.


The bad thing is you'd be in a Federal Prison. The Feds don't offer a "fishing day" like the State Pen's do.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I want to press the like button but my gut is telling me there is an innuendo there I am missing 🤔🤣


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

bowgy said:


> They are not made for speed, if you are going up a steep mountain they are pretty slow, on flat ground maybe 15 mph, down hill maybe 20 mph.
> The ones on line have been asking around $5k, they have been sitting in a garage for a few years and would need to clean out the gas tank and carburetor. I don't have time right now to get them cleaned up and running so I would probable take $2k for both or best offer.


Hey Bowguy,
My buddy has a ‘72 Trackster and would like to chat with you please.
Him and another buddy might want to purchase a machine from you.
Would you mind if I get your number from you and give it to him?
Thanks, Shane


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Hey Bowguy,
> My buddy has a ‘72 Trackster and would like to chat with you please.
> Him and another buddy might want to purchase a machine from you.
> Would you mind if I get your number from you and give it to him?
> Thanks, Shane


Sure, I sent you a PM


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I came really really close to pulling the trigger and buying those when it was first posted. Very tempting, I was going to replace the engine in it (even researched the best options). But in the end, I really need something that is at least 4 person +gear. 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I came really really close to pulling the trigger and buying those when it was first posted. Very tempting, I was going to replace the engine in it (even researched the best options). But in the end, I really need something that is at least 4 person +gear.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, they are not a big machine, although the first time I took it ice fishing to Fish Lake, it was before they plowed the Fish Lake road, you parked at the turn out off the highway and had to snow mobile or cat in, it was me and my friend who is 6'8" and probably weighed close to 300 lbs. So 2 big guys or 3 smaller guys. Without the cab you could possibly put in two rear facing seats like they do with the smaller side by sides but then you would have to pull a sled for the gear.

My first experience with it was getting a Christmas Tree at mid way on highway 14, me my father in law and my wife.


----------

